# Deer lease in Goliad, Karnes county



## Brock (Jul 6, 2004)

I am looking for a small family type lease (100-300) acres in Goliad, Karnes, Bee, Dewitt or Wilson counties. Not needing a trophy lease, just someplace to get my 8 year old son started, along with his cousin. Only needs to be 2-3 guns and need not have amenites, we have travel trailers. Price not really as issue but I don't want to pay $2000 a gun either. If you have an open lease OR know someone who already leases in any of these counties, I would appreciate a response or a PM. 
Thanks.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a lease in Karnes County and love it--we have been on it for 15 years and currently paying $8 an acre so you should be able to find something in the 8-$10 range. I would think 250 acres or so would be enough (we are on 450 and never feel crowded with 4 hunters at a time). I will keep an eye out for any openings in the area.

Mike


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Brock - you shouldn't have a problem finding a place like that in on of the areas you mentioned. I see em advertised every year at DeerTexas.com. Good luck!


----------



## Brock (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad to hear you enjoy your lease, tx chicken. Please let me know if you hear of anything.

Deer Texas, I checked out your web site and, please don't take offense, but why would I subscribe and pay even a dollar for something without test driving it first. I have subscribed to other lease sites in the past and true to form, all of them were more fluff than substance, and have never heard of or spoken with anyone who was successful with finding a lease from these sites.

Now, your site may be different, and if so I apologize for lumping your site with the others. So here's what I suggest. Instead of paying my $35 for a 6 month subscription, if you email me available leases that you speak of in your response that fit my criteria, and I join up with any of them, I'll pay you 3 times the $35, which would be $105, as a finders fee. Send me an email at [email protected] or a PM if you're interested in helping me.

Thanks.


----------

